# New guy, need HELP troubleshooting



## nastylilbo (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey guys, I just got an 04 gto last week and am already having issues with the clutch. I was shifting from first to second yesterday and it felt like it was caught between second gear and neutral. when i pushed it back into neutral and pressed my clutch down there was and still is no tension in my clutch pedal. i couldnt get the car into gear so i had it towed to my house where it is now sitting on jack stands. Any information about what to look for first or what my first move should be would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds like you need to bleed out the clutch master and slave.


----------



## nastylilbo (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok, I put some dot4 hydraulic brake fluid in because it was totally empty. Gave it a few minutes and it started leaking from what looked like the transmission pan. Should I still bleed the slave and master or does that point to another problem?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The slave is leaking plain and simple. You need a new one and quick. A Camaro slave is 1/3 the cost and only takes swapping one fitting from the old one to the new. Put on a remote bleeder while you're in there. The PITA is the labor to drop the transmission. Unless you have a lift and plenty of experience expect to spend a day doing it or quite a bit of money to have it done.


----------



## nastylilbo (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok thanks for the help guys. I'll tear into her Monday


----------

